# I am an Indian Citizen. My fiance is also an indian



## arjun123 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi, I am an Indian Citizen. My fiance is also an indian. Currently she is working in Germany and she got
Resident Permit. Due to her busy work schedule she cannot apply leave for marriage / come to india.

I have travel visa and am travelling to germany thrice a year. Is there any chance that we can get married
in Germany. What is the process.? Can someone help me please.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

See reply to your previous thread.


----------

